# Any C Compiler available for Cell phones?



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi

I think of compiling some mini c programs during move..... 

Is there any software for phones, so that i can type, compile and execute it during move?


----------



## blademast3r (Jul 15, 2007)

interestin...especially for mid range phones


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes long doubt.... However if it is possible I wuld convince my father to get a mobile for me!

I googled but dont got anything!!!!


----------



## slugger (Jul 15, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Yes long doubt.... However if it is possible I wuld convince my father to get a mobile for me!
> 
> I googled but dont got anything!!!!



y don't u convince ur dad 2 buy u a handset running Win CE or Win mobile [probably] then u can install a c compiler on it


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 16, 2007)

But my Budget wuld be arnd 10K - 11K! It wuld be g8 If I culd Install the C in my Java phone (As I wuld prefer SE)!

Still Waiting for reply!

Any1 with good idea........?


----------



## slugger (Jul 16, 2007)

AFAIK [thry personal exp], coding requires extensive keyboard usage, and keyboard with handsets r pretty crummy as of now 4 this purpose, so i doubt u will find a solution, but keep searhin' and if u find somethin, i'd b extemely intrested 2 know dat


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 16, 2007)

*Carbide.C++ is an IDE for Symbian Development and it also includes the GNU C++ compiler for Symbian Phones .*

*forum.nokia.com/main/resources/tools_and_sdks/carbide_cpp/index.html

but i would suggest you go for Java based mobile development as it can run on All mobiles .


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 16, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> *Carbide.C++ is an IDE for Symbian Development and it also includes the GNU C++ compiler for Symbian Phones .*
> 
> *forum.nokia.com/main/resources/tools_and_sdks/carbide_cpp/index.html
> 
> but i would suggest you go for Java based mobile development as it can run on All mobiles .



I think U r giving tool for Developing Applications for Mobile! 
But wat i need is a tool to execute c programs in my cell!

Anyway I am checking the link..............
Thanks for reply ! Is there anything like that???



			
				slugger said:
			
		

> AFAIK [thry personal exp], coding requires extensive keyboard usage, and keyboard with handsets r pretty crummy as of now 4 this purpose, so i doubt u will find a solution, but keep searhin' and if u find somethin, i'd b extemely intrested 2 know dat



Yes u r correct! But sometimes i can use it for writing some small tricky programs (Like question in Test ur C Skills Book) on the move!

Even i dont use much, I am anxious to know that is that possible!


----------



## vish786 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Offtopic :*


			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> *Carbide.C++ is an IDE for Symbian Development and it also includes the GNU C++ compiler for Symbian Phones .*
> 
> *forum.nokia.com/main/resources/tools_and_sdks/carbide_cpp/index.html
> 
> but i would suggest you go for Java based mobile development as it can run on All mobiles .


hey dude i'm not finding the update for my cell... this is the mobile i have, but dont know which file should donwload and isntall for updating my nokia cell... find out and tell me na. here is my cell

*forum.nokia.com/devices/6820


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey Dont hijack my Thread... off the topic!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 16, 2007)

@vish768 , Mate i think Nokia doesn't offer updates for phones except the most recent ones and for the ones that are based on the latest Symbian version until a newer version is released .

@ganesh , mate the link i gave u is the official Compiler and IDE available from nokia for their symbian phones .

also programming for mobiles is not like normal app development , you just simply write a program for mobile like u do for windows and make it run on it .

u have to learn the Symbian SDK or J2ME to do mobile development .


----------



## slugger (Jul 16, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> u have to learn the Symbian SDK or J2ME to do mobile development .



and our friend here just wanted 2 do *Helloooo World*-kinda programs using C


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 16, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> and our friend here just wanted 2 do *Helloooo World*-kinda programs using C


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 16, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> ......
> @ganesh , mate the link i gave u is the official Compiler and IDE available from nokia for their symbian phones .
> 
> also programming for mobiles is not like normal app development , you just simply write a program for mobile like u do for windows and make it run on it .
> ...



 Thanks! But the Size is 133 MB!   Can u tell me after downloading wat shld i do?
If possible tell me the Symbian Application (Compiler & IDE) alone for Downlaoding... I am also searching in that site! I think that wuld be less than 10MB!

Thanks!



			
				slugger said:
			
		

> and our friend here just wanted 2 do *Helloooo World*-kinda programs using C



Yes!!  But the way I execute (in my Cell phone) will attract everyone!   

But I have to go for Nokia Phones


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 17, 2007)

@Ganesh , the lik i gave you only includes the compiler and ide . you need to download the SDK separately .

Overall , total downloads needed to set up a symbian development system is ~300 MB , and you can't do without downloaing this much


----------



## Pathik (Jul 17, 2007)

@zeeshan i dont think u understood...
He needs a IDE that he can use in his cellfone to compile and link the code directly...
Not Carbide or Codewarrior to create symbian apps...


----------



## piyush gupta (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow thatzz cool so he wanna a IDE for doing everything  fir nokia kya karegi


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 17, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> But my Budget wuld be arnd 10K - 11K! It wuld be g8 If I culd Install the C in my Java phone (As I wuld prefer SE)!
> 
> Still Waiting for reply!
> 
> Any1 with good idea........?



I saw in a advert. a month or two ago a windows phone with MRP of Rs.15000 . So you could get it for 10 000 very soon.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 17, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> @zeeshan i dont think u understood...
> He needs a IDE that he can use in his cellfone to compile and link the code directly...
> Not Carbide or Codewarrior to create symbian apps...


Ohh. , then i'll have to search for it .

@ganesh  , Nokia doesn't provide compiler(actually it doesn't have it's compiler , it bundles along the GNU C++ Compiler for ARM Processor) or you can use the Commercial Compiler available from ARM itself .

and , about developing apps , well to write Native apps for nokia phone you *have* to di it via the Symbian SDK . even if you want to write simple console applications , you have to program that using the Symbian SDK .


----------



## Garbage (Jul 17, 2007)

Let me tell u that he wants the compiler * to use ON cellphone * & not* FOR cell phone applications.*

Am I right ??


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 17, 2007)

I think I am right frm the begining!



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Ohh. , then i'll have to search for it .
> 
> @ganesh  , Nokia doesn't provide compiler(actually it doesn't have it's compiler , it bundles along the GNU C++ Compiler for ARM Processor) or you can use the Commercial Compiler available from ARM itself ........



If u get any IDE for Cell Phones... update me....



			
				asnvin said:
			
		

> I saw in a advert. a month or two ago a windows phone with MRP of Rs.15000 . So you could get it for 10 000 very soon.



I-MATE SP5m is now Rs.11000... But will be very happy if that works with ordinary phones....



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> @zeeshan i dont think u understood...
> He needs a IDE that he can use in his cellfone to compile and link the code directly...
> Not Carbide or Codewarrior to create symbian apps...



Special Thanks for making them clear wat i need!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 18, 2007)

Still Waiting frnds..........


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 18, 2007)

WE're tryin to help Mate 

if we hv any soln we will post it or PM you


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 18, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> WE're tryin to help Mate
> 
> if we hv any soln we will post it or PM you


 
Thanks


----------



## praka123 (Jul 18, 2007)

I think with Linux phones(few motorolas,nokias),it can be possible,esp with debian/ubuntu got arm port of their apps incl gcc.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 19, 2007)

can u provide link to ther arm port of apps


----------



## praka123 (Jul 19, 2007)

^


> *ARM (arm)*
> 
> First officially released with Debian 2.2.  This port runs on a variety of embedded hardware, including the NSLU2.


 *www.debian.org/ports/arm/
 *www.debian.org/ports/
gcc:
*packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=arm&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fg%2Fgcc-defaults%2Fgcc_4.1.1-15_arm.deb&md5sum=19caaa395b31b07ea54dfb2a47f7e1a5&arch=arm&type=main


> *Introduction*
> 
> As most of you know, Linux  is just a kernel. And, for a long time,  the Linux kernel ran only on the Intel x86 series of machines, from  the 386 up (there is work being done to port Linux to 286, and earlier,  machines. See the ELKS project  for more information).
> However, this is no longer true, by any means. The Linux kernel has  now been ported to a large, and growing, list of architectures.  Following close behind, we have ported the Debian distribution to  these architectures. In general, this is a process with a sticky  start (as we get libc and the dynamic linker working smoothly), and  then a relatively routine, if lengthy job, of attempting to recompile  all our packages under the new architectures.
> Debian is an operating system (OS), not a kernel (actually, it is more  than an OS since it includes thousands of application programs). To  prove this, we have our first three fledgling non-Linux based ports, listed  at the bottom of this page.





> *What is Debian?*
> 
> Debian is a free operating system (OS) for your computer. An operating system is the set of basic programs and utilities that make your computer run. Debian uses the Linux kernel (the core of an operating system), but most of the basic OS tools come from the GNU project; hence the name GNU/Linux.
> Debian GNU/Linux provides more than a pure OS: it comes with over 18733 packages, precompiled software bundled up in a nice format for easy installation on your machine.


 *debian.org 
also see  Ubuntu mobile and embedded edition:
*wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
GNOME Mobile and Embedded Initiative
*www.openmoko.com/


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 19, 2007)

Trying to understand wat is going on


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 19, 2007)

@praka123 , thnx mate , this seems very interesting , might very well be able to run it on mah mobile(although it's a distant dream)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 19, 2007)

yes it is indeed very interesting.. thanks prakash


----------



## vish786 (Jul 19, 2007)

most of the chinese cells are based on linux. recently my friend got around 6 mobiles and i found konquerer as file manager. sound quality sucks, but loundness of the mobile is so much... if i play mp3 file on 4th floor it can easily be heard at ground floor.  thought of taking that mobile to college once and surprising everybody.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks...
So can i Buy Moto Ming Linux Phone and install this and work?
Can any1 explain me thisss?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 20, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Thanks...
> So can i Buy Moto Ming Linux Phone and install this and work?
> Can any1 explain me thisss?


well first you'll hv to find out *IF* a compiler is avialable for the linux mobile you're using and only if it's available will your investment be worthy .

otherwise if you want to compile Python scripts on the go on your mobile then surely i can help you with an on-the-go python Interpreter


----------



## mehulved (Jul 20, 2007)

Check up that on motorolafans forum. You might find something useful.

Check *www.motorolafans.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5896 and *www.mkezx.org/


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks looking at the links........


----------

